# RE: KO Boxing Gym



## Mudblud (Jul 16, 2013)

*RE: KO Boxing Gym*

Anyone know the schedule for this place? or the website? Is it even still open?

I trekked down today, and got severely lost. So I'm going to try again tomorrow.

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Gwayland7 (Jan 7, 2012)

Hi, yeah KO is still going, my mate goes on Sundays and Mondays, I know for sure there are 2 classes on Monday night. Not sure of the schedule for the rest of the week tho.

Pretty mixed abilities in the classes, but the training sounds good and quite intense.

I will ask my mate for the class times or contact details of the trainer and give you a heads up.

Have a good un.


----------



## Mudblud (Jul 16, 2013)

Could you find out what time classes are on at tonight? Would like to head down


----------



## Michael3123 (Oct 6, 2008)

*timetable*

Hi, l have recently joined, they have classes in the evenings at 6.30 and 8.00, both boxing and thai / kickboxing.

Saturday l think they have a morning class at 9 and then also the above.

There may also be addiitonal classes in the daytime!!


----------



## Moving_to_dubai (Oct 14, 2013)

Hi all,

I have just come across this post and wanted to check what everyone's thoughts were on this gym? I moved to Dubai 8 weeks ago (live in Dream Towers, the same building as KO) and am looking to join a boxing gym that also has a weights section..

Thanks!


----------



## ElCalvo (Jan 26, 2013)

Moving_to_dubai said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have just come across this post and wanted to check what everyone's thoughts were on this gym? I moved to Dubai 8 weeks ago (live in Dream Towers, the same building as KO) and am looking to join a boxing gym that also has a weights section..
> 
> Thanks!


Ni hao ... you live in the same building ... might be a stupid idea to go and look for yourself ?! and share afterwards ? I leave a bit further away (The Villa Project) so cannot take a peek that easily but interested. Most probably will go this Saturday


----------



## naga7 (Sep 8, 2008)

How much does it cost per boxing session?


----------



## MSENIOR (Jan 4, 2014)

Any more feed back as I'm recently new to Dubai too and I'm looking to start boxing or kick boxing ASAP


----------



## Kc10 (Jan 16, 2014)

MSENIOR check out round 10 boxing club its 100% pure boxing though, i dont think they offer kickboxing... but nice place


----------



## Simeon410 (Jan 16, 2014)

Kc10 said:


> MSENIOR check out round 10 boxing club its 100% pure boxing though, i dont think they offer kickboxing... but nice place


sir, ask ko lang kung meron kang alam na boxyng gym na malapit or yung sa deira lang..

thanks


----------



## Kc10 (Jan 16, 2014)

sir, ask ko lang kung meron kang alam na boxyng gym na malapit or yung sa deira lang..

thanks



Hey no i dont know any in deira area...most of them are around sheikh zayed road


----------



## LordMarks (May 1, 2015)

Just joined them. I am utterly beginner. Really friendly staff (Zach seemed like a great guy). 

500 aed for 1 month, 45 aed the hand wrap/tape and around 300 aed for a good pair of gloves.

The plan is to go 3 times per week and start with boxing first to learn how to throw a few punches, then kick boxing!

Will keep this topic updated!


----------



## T'challa_Udaku (Nov 14, 2014)

LordMarks said:


> Just joined them. I am utterly beginner. Really friendly staff (Zach seemed like a great guy).
> 
> 500 aed for 1 month, 45 aed the hand wrap/tape and around 300 aed for a good pair of gloves.
> 
> ...


For kickboxing ko is good. For pure boxing round 10. I train at round 10


----------

